# I blew up my Silvia



## Stetran (Jun 5, 2019)

I was fiddling around the the mecoffee pid I had installed as it was heating the water to way over what it should be (125c), then when I put it all back together the circuit breakers jump. I also saw a flash from the plug socket, one of the pins has some black marks.

Just from looking nothing seems to have broken, nothing smells. However the On/Off switch doesn't click properly anymore. When you push it, it doesn't set into the other position and has a spongy bouncy feel. The brew button is the same. The other 2 buttons are still fine.

I found a resource that tells me how I can test each part to see if they're still working but I need to grab my multimeter from work first.

Am i going down the right road in fixing this?

Also is it possible to get replacement wires for the internal connections? The heat from inside has possibly damaged some.

Thank you


----------



## Bastos80 (May 6, 2019)

Hi Stetran,

Sorry to hear your story. I'm running a MeCoffee on my Silvia as well, and when running the steam at 135c, temperature oftenly overshoots at 140c without consequences. I doubt the heat damaged your electrical cables. But they can easily be replaced.
I can mention, it once happend to me that after steaming (and switch off the steam button), the brewing temp remained at 135c rather than going back to 101c. On/Off the Silvia fixed it.

If it's just the switches, it would be great - it costs nothing. Check it using a multimeter.
Since you mention black marks on the main socket, I am more concerned over your heating element. Was your boiler full upon testing? Did you check it? I read before you can check the heating element using the multimeter, but I can't remember the details...

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Stetran (Jun 5, 2019)

Hello,

Thanks for your reply.

The temperature was going way above 125 when the steam button wasnt on. For example, I'd turn the machine on and leave to do something else and when I went to pull a shot, the water temp would be way too high. It was why I thought I would take a look at the wiring.

I'm pretty sure I must have fudged the wiring which caused the house circuit breakers to jump. There was a spark at the plug socket.

I tested the sensors and what I believe is the heating element (two terminals on top of the boiler) which I think are fine. I think the lamp next to the On/Off switch is gone though which is annoying as I didnt order a new one!

The mecoffee pid has been great for me but I think the constant heating up and cooling down may have affected it. A lot of the wires have become brittle/stiff. Anyway, I've ordered a replacement Auber PID which is on the way so hopefully nothing is dead.

I will check the boiler and other parts again, wasnt sure if I did it right.

Thanks again!


----------



## Stetran (Jun 5, 2019)

I opened up the switches to have a look inside, the terminals inside look like they got jolted out of position from the shock. Now that they've been put back in place, the switches are clicking like they were before and are switching correctly. They did look a little tainted but still work.

I actually just plugged everything back in, minus mecoffee and she powered up and is working!!!


----------

